
Facebook Video Ad Pitch Deck Reveals Plans To Steal TV And YouTube Dollars - sharmanaetor
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/13/facebook-vs-tv-and-youtube/
======
sveron
"Steal TV and Youtube Dollars"? This headline is nonsensically sensational.

This is a pitch deck describing an upgraded Facebook video product. In it,
they make a case for the effectiveness of their ad targeting, and its
competitive advantages. The news is that they're entering the broader video
market.

Also, while the contents of the deck may be protected by an NDA, my sense is
that there's absolutely nothing in this deck Facebook doesn't want you to
read. I'd strongly suspect that it was an intentional leak to build awareness.

------
10098
I swear to god, the day people finally realize they can actually block ads,
we're going to have a massive collapse of the industry. Fear that day.

~~~
infinitone
There may be truth to this. I only recently finally decided to get AdBlock...
and man... I can't imagine a world without it. Then again, whats to stop
Chrome Store from removing the extension?

~~~
selmnoo
> Then again, whats to stop Chrome Store from removing the extension?

The fact that I'll switch to Firefox the day they do that?

------
psbp
It amazes me that facebook has achieved this sweet spot of harvesting
personalized ad dollars while providing so little utility.

~~~
nemothekid
So little utility defined how? I'm hard pressed to believe that a site almost
a billion monthly uniques isn't providing utility to any of them. Or are you
just on your latest "holier than thou" act and need to tell the world that you
don't like facebook? Then congratulations for not liking facebook.

~~~
psbp
The amount and conviction of users doesn't imply usefulness. There are pretty
obvious examples of this.

I don't dislike Facebook. I'm just amazed that their bargain is so lucrative.
I don't think it will be best for consumers or the industry, but that's not
really Facebook's responsibility. Is it?

~~~
nomedeplume
Would you share some of the "pretty obvious" examples?

Not everyone is a genius and the fact that I can't figure it out, actually
makes me feel insulted by your comment. The tone is just obnoxious!

------
sharmanaetor
"The best minds of my generation are thinking about how to make people click
ads. That sucks." \-- Jeff Hammerbacher

~~~
selmnoo
> Jeff Hammerbacher is founder and Chief Scientist of Cloudera, Assistant
> Professor at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai, and Director at
> Sage Bionetworks. Formerly an Entrepreneur in Residence at Accel Partners.
> _Before Accel, [Jeff] conceived, built, and led the Data team at Facebook_.

Well, he could start by not working for institutions whose entire business is
predicated on making people click ads.

~~~
KrisAndrew
This is why his words carry weight. He's probably watched capable engineers
and managers go from successfully building an impressive software system to
pulling out their hair because they're constantly trying to figure out human
systems, which are highly variable.

------
tagawa
This "accidental" leak turned out to be a pretty good advert itself for
Facebook video ads.

------
annoyedgoogler
FaceBook is such a waste of time & treasure. They should all be ashamed of
working for such a useless company.

